# Help! Jumping Kangaroo!!



## koda13 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi All!!

My 7 month old Koda is a very good and loving boy. His training is going really well and is very responsive to many of things, a part from being taught not to jump!

I am a young energetic guy who can handle the jumping (not that i condone it - he gets growled at and i tell him to sit to try and take his mind off jumping which he does, except when i first get home from going out. He gets so excited to see me, my partner or anyone one really and just wants to jump up and say hello! Which is something i obviously don't want for many different reasons!

Any tips on how to stop this behaviour? I have tried ignoring him and turning around, throwing a treat on the floor to encourage four paws on the ground is a good thing but nothing is working!

As he is getting bigger it is becoming more of a problem! 

Hopefully someone can helpppp!!!


thanks in advance!!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

The two things that worked best for us -- 

1) OWN YOUR SPACE. When greeting your pup, lean into him so he can't jump and knock you back. We clasp our hands and hand them to our chest with our arms in an upside down V. then we lean in so we are looking down at him. We tell visitors to do this (he's very excitable!) and he automatically sits

2) LIFT UP YOUR KNEE - when he starts coming towards you, lift up your knee. He will knee himself in the stomach on your knee. Wilson did this once with me and doesn't jump anymore. He still tries to knock me down with his leaning when i crouch down to give him a hug, but the knee really solved the jumping issue for me. =)


----------



## koda13 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the fast response!!

I have actually tried the kneeing to the chest and stomach, but it actually doesn't seem to phase him! Cheeky bugger! 

I will give the try owning my space and leaning into him! He is just so excited hahah!

Hopefully this can work! I will also have to do the same and tell my visitors to do the same! i can't have him dirtying white clothes! hahah! 

Thank you!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

When we know people are coming over we let him drag a leash around the house.
We tell people to step on it if he jumps.
He is starting to get it.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We put an end to this with Ruby by teaching her the "place" command. Any time a visitor comes over she has to sit on a chair in our living room. She can't leave the chair until we tell her "break". This helps by letting our guests go to her and say hello without being jumped on. After the initial hello she isn't nearly as excited and can leave the chair without us worrying she's going to jump. Best thing we ever taught her!

EDIT: Ruby is so consistent with this that when she sees us arriving home through the window (we don't kennel her when we leave the house), she's on her chair before we even come through the door. It's really helpful when you have an arm full of groceries and want to walk through the house into the kitchen without a rambunctious Vizsla trying to trip you.


----------



## stefanessa (May 12, 2013)

Yesss ^^^ lilyloo, that's exactly what I was going to share. We also taught Jax "place" and he goes to the mat in the kitchen. When we know people are coming (or if we hear the doorbell unexpectedly) we ask him to go to his place and stay. He does lots of wiggling while remaining in his sit lol but stays there while everyone comes in and he settles down a bit. 

Once we release him with an "okay" he will wiggle around and prance everywhere while greeting the new people, but no more jumping!! 

(He's 12 months, so of course we still have days where he breaks his stay and jumps up and we have to bring him back and correct his sit stay, but he's getting better every day!)


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma is getting told 4 on the floor, and when we see her at the front door you must drop to her level to visit with her. This seems to work.


----------

